# Foster homes needed in Charlotte NC area for GRRCC



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Stealing Carols idea!!

The Golden Retriever Rescue Club of Charlotte also needs foster homes! We have more dogs coming in than homes for them and it's really becoming a problem. 

If you are interested in fostering or have questions about it please send me a message here or go to www.grrcc.com for more information.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I see that they allow for the opportunity to apply for exception from any of their foster requirements. I'm curious, is there any actual likelihood that they would waive the requirement to neuter current pets? Logically seems like a strong sticking point with a rescue. This is something I would strongly consider becoming involved in when I move to Charlotte and have an appropriate home... but I currently have no plans to neuter Jersey and wouldn't consider it only to become a foster without other reasons for doing so (i.e. medical). Not sure how involved you are with the rescue or how much of an answer you could provide, but thought I'd throw the question out there.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Julie, not sure if things have changed in that regard, but when I first applied to be a foster home they would not allow it until Merlin was neutered. 

You never know until you ask!



Jersey's Mom said:


> I see that they allow for the opportunity to apply for exception from any of their foster requirements. I'm curious, is there any actual likelihood that they would waive the requirement to neuter current pets? Logically seems like a strong sticking point with a rescue. This is something I would strongly consider becoming involved in when I move to Charlotte and have an appropriate home... but I currently have no plans to neuter Jersey and wouldn't consider it only to become a foster without other reasons for doing so (i.e. medical). Not sure how involved you are with the rescue or how much of an answer you could provide, but thought I'd throw the question out there.
> 
> Julie and Jersey


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Heck Sarah if it gets one more foster it is worth it. Or adoptions go up.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bumping!!

Fosters needed!!

Contact Merlin's Mom!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I know some rescues don't pay for food, vet care etc, but GRRCC does. they will reimburse you your mileage, dog food, vet care and medicines. The only thing they don't reimburse you for is your time, but the love that you get from the foster dogs more than makes up for that!!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I'll have to check it out when I get settled down there (hoping to make it to the area sometime this fall). You're right, never hurts to ask... and hopefully the high level of involvement I have in training/showing combined with their need for help will help make up for Jersey's... um... extra baggage, LOL :curtain: Jersey's lived with females (intact and spayed) for most of his life, and lived his first year with a neutered male. He's such a pushover, he doesn't mount for dominance.... and with the intact females he was easy to keep separated when they were in season (I know some males who will do anything to claw their way to a female... but he's not one of them... and that shouldn't be an issue with a foster anyway). Thanks for the reply!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Julie, I hope they do make an exception! We could use someone like you in the rescue!!


----------

